# Soda my old gold at 17 has said goodbye.



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Soda. Seventeen years is amazing. She lived long and great life with you by her side.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the Bridge sweet Soda.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry you had to farewell Soda. 
The firsts are the hardest.
She will always be with you, and watching over you as she always has.
Good luck with your healing journey.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your heartbreak. Run free sweet Soda!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We all know your heartbreak. I'm very sorry for your loss, but Soda certainly had a wonderful life and a long one. Although never long enough my last two lived to 15. Seventeen years is a blessing. Soda will always be in your heart.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Never long enough. :-( I'm so sorry for your loss. So sad that another beautiful girl has left us.

Hugs for you...it's so hard.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP sweet Soda, the videos of her were awesome. I am very sorry for you loss, but glad you were blessed with her for so long.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of dear Soda, she sure took her sweet time heading for the bridge. She must have had a great life.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Soda


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear Soda has passed. She was such a beautiful gir, you were blessed with many wonderful years with her. 

If you would like to post a tribute to Soda in the Rainbow Bridge Section, tell us more about her and share pictures, we'd love to hear about your very special girl. 

Godspeed Soda


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

So very sorry about your Soda girl. 
I am glad you had so many good years with her.
But it is never easy saying goodbye, no matter what age.
Take good care-robin


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Soda.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Soda has gone ahead. But you're right.... you will see her again. Godspeed sweet girl, and big hugs for you.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I am so very sorry you had to say goodbye to Soda. I loved seeing your pictures of her here on the board. Big hugs to you as you mourn her passing.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Seventeen years is a lot of golden love...but never enough. I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Soda.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, words are never enough, but I hope you are able to find joy in your memories of 17 wonderful years with your girl.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of Soda's passing. I love her name. Seventeen is a long time and it sounds like you have many wonderful memories.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the sadness and loss you are feeling right now. No matter how long, they are never with us long enough. We're here if you are needing support or just to talk about your sweet girl. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm sad you and Soda had to part ways but so glad (and envious) you got enjoy her presence for 17 years. Sending {{{hugs}}} your way.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

R.I.P. beautiful Soda girl...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I loved seeing the videos and pictures of sweet Soda. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences that your sweet old girl has gotten her angel wings. The longer they are here on earth, the harder we fall in love with them. It's a great blessing that Soda stayed so long with you, and I hope all those wonderful memories will help heal your broken heart in time.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Soda, seventeen golden years is amazing, what a truly beautiful girl x


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Soda. Even though she lived 17 years it still isn't enough. We never want to lose our companions.

Please know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of soda. Awesome to be able to have her for 17 years. Id love to be able to see her picture. I had two that didn't make it past 8.5 years.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry you said goodbye to Soda. There is never enough time with our fur-babies....Run free sweet girl


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. Soda lived a long, joyous and love filled life. Until you meet again, let those wonderful memories comfort you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

RIP Soda! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. You can take comfort in the fact she had 17 years of a well lived life. And now people from across America and around the world know who Soda was. She will not be forgotten. You'll see her again one day.

We welcome any pictures, videos, stories you'd like to share about her time on Earth.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of amazing Soda. There is never enough time with our beloved goldens! The fact that you had her for so long is a testament to the exceptional care that you took. It gives us hope that perhaps we will all have the special gift of enjoying a long life with our treasured gold.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Soda. It sounds like she lived a good life full of love.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry you had to say goodbye to Soda. She will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet girl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby girl (May 26, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your message about your girl was beautiful and made me give our new girl of 6 months a big hug and made me want to give our old girl - who we lost in November at almost 15 - a big hug as well. Your message made me cherish both the future and past with our our girls. We used to live in Dundas, Ontario and got our 1st GR from a breeder just outside of Grimsby - she was a wonderful GR and was my joy - I/we miss her every day. All my very best.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you got seventeen fabulous years with Soda girl and I hope you take some comfort in knowing that she had such a fantastic life with you. See you on the other side Soda...


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss....what a beautiful girl and to have till 17...what a blessing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, despite the sad circumstances. 

Soda was a very lucky girl to be loved so well and for so long. I hope that you'll share more photos of and stories about her. That can help with processing grief. 

Peace be with you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of Soda. I always looked forward to hearing about her- oldest golden of whom I know. Run free, and be forever young Soda. I bet is is uncannily weird without her, as she companioned you for nearly two decades.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so glad she lived such a long, love filled life with you. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sodagirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the wonderful support. The last few weeks have been difficult to say the least. I love seeing old pics telling stories to my kids about Sodas good days, it always brings a smile to my face. Ill post some stories soon.


----------

